# What i got first time around.



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 8, 2009)

These are from my first, but i got big plans, have a new batch in the grow room :watchplant:. Also what a male looks like and what rolling joints behind a red light while you are high looks like.


----------



## Vegs (Jan 8, 2009)

What kind is it?


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't know what kind it is, a friend sent me seeds in the mail, (only a few) and so i pollinated one of my girls (why i kept the male!), it's hard to get seeds here, it's most likely a hybrid.


----------



## dubblehue (Jan 9, 2009)

CrimsonUndertow said:
			
		

> These are from my first, but i got big plans, have a new batch in the grow room :watchplant:. Also what a male looks like and what rolling joints behind a red light while you are high looks like.




If that male is anywhere near those females you're going to have buds full of seeds when you harvest..


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like some nice healthy buds my brother


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jan 10, 2009)

I kept one male and a female in my room and got loads of seeds.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 10, 2009)

keep in your mind... less potency when you breed them..  oh well..

cloning the mothers the potency is better   but yes its good to keep male to prevent females to turn hermie..  yet you can keep males away less than 11 miles ratio just to let female plants know  males is around and help females to chill and grow more yields with proper light cycle, hps/mh too and good nutes


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

looks good!


----------

